# riding a western trained horse in an english saddle?



## KateKlemmer (Aug 15, 2010)

so. If I saddled my Western trained mare in an English/Australian saddle, and rode her with the same bridle and cues as I would regularly, would she accept it? or would the different saddle confuse her?

I'm asking because if my putting a diff. saddle on her wouldn't affect our riding, then I'm going to sell two of the three Western saddles I'm not using, & buy an English saddle.


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

in short, yes. she will be fine. 

maybe give her a quick little lunge in it before you ride. as lond as you are giving the same cues, the type saddle doesnt make that much of a difference.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

As long as the new saddle fits well, your horse should not know the difference. You may want to let them sniff it before you put it up on their back. And if you are not used to riding in an English saddle you will want to take it easy at first. You may feel a bit more "precarious" and may end up gripping with your leg, which for a sensitive hrose WOULD feel different.

I ride in Engl and West saddles regularly. it's great to mix it up!


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I think my english horse would loose her mind if i put a western saddle on her, she actually spooked at one sitting in the indoor the other day lol. I have put an english saddle on my western horse and he was completely fine. I think switching from western to english is an easier change for the horse since the saddles are generally much lighter and smaller


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

Rachel ive found the opposite in my experience. an english saddle may be lighter and smaller, but with the riders weight exerted on the smaller panels of an english. the person will "feel" heavier.

just like if i steped on your foot with the heal of a riding boot, and then with my stilettos. it's the same weight, but that stiletto will hurt.....im not saying english saddles hurt horses!


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

SilverSpur said:


> Rachel ive found the opposite in my experience. an english saddle may be lighter and smaller, but with the riders weight exerted on the smaller panels of an english. the person will "feel" heavier.
> 
> just like if i steped on your foot with the heal of a riding boot, and then with my stilettos. it's the same weight, but that stiletto will hurt.....im not saying english saddles hurt horses!


haha I never really thought about it that way, I won't be trying to ride my OTTB western tho, her gaits are not western at all lol...and I really do think that if she saw me trying to throw a huge western on her back she would lose it a bit :shock: lol


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

ive ridden all my ottbs ive had in for re-education in western. all have gone extremely well in them. And my saddle is close to 20kg (44lbs)

my main man is a ottb himself, and prefers the western saddle. he's starting his western career this season he's gone so well in it.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

When I got Cooper he had never been ridden english. He didnt even bat an eyelash at the idea. I think he looks good either way, it really depends on what mood I'm in when i ride. I didnt notice any ill effects putting him in english tack. I did lunge him a few times in it to get him used to it.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I've ridden my horses in English, western and Australian saddles. The saddle shouldn't make a difference as long as it fits the horse!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm a primarily western rider but have shown & ridden hunt seat as well. 

The only horse that was different under the english saddle was an old barrel mare we had years ago. For her it was the difference in how weight is distributed and under an english saddle she assumed she should work faster. She figured it out after a few rides. Always joked & told my mom I wanted to run her english as she apparently felt very free lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I think it is a very rare horse that cares what type of saddle it has on its back as long as the saddle fits them.


----------



## KateKlemmer (Aug 15, 2010)

ok, I'll definitley lunge her around a bit when I get the saddle. 

thank you all!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I ride my horses in a mix of English, Australian and western. However, there are a few differences. 

A western saddle typically puts you farther back on the horse, and farther back in the saddle itself, so your weight is more to the rear. When you settle back a bit, it becomes almost instinctive for the horse to bring his hind legs under him more for balance - a mild form of collection. I think this is harder to do with an English saddle, because you are farther forward, and because the narrower weight distribution would put more pressure on the horse.

Also, the English jump saddle I own is designed for a more forward style of riding. I can ride it like a western saddle, but it feels awkward. Small differences in where the stirrups hang and the seat shape can change what style of riding works best. I've never tried a dressage saddle, so nothing I write may apply to riding one. I prefer on the seat pockets for western, and just off the seat pockets for English.

Whatever style saddle you choose, I believe you should ride so the stirrup strap/fender goes straight down and your rump is in the deepest part of the seat. Depending on the saddle, that may put you in a chair seat with one and straight up/down in the other, but anything else fights gravity. In my experience, gravity wins.

Will your horse freak? Probably not. Going from western to English the first time with mine, they were more sensitive about mounting (more pressure/inch), seemed a bit puzzled at a walk, and within a few strides preferred the English saddle for a posting trot. However, for a sitting trot, they prefer the western saddle.

I go with bitless or a snaffle bit regardless, and always prefer to ride with a loose rein as the norm.


----------



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

Not that you are getting an english saddle, avoid close contact at all costs, go all purpose or dressage. Close contact is for jumping and not the first english saddle you want to ride in as it puts you really far forward.

Dressage saddles will be closer to western with the deeper seat and longer leg flaps.

And my favorite, all-purpose. It is not as deep as the dressage, but not as foreward as the c/c so it's a good all-around saddle, just like the name.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

EmilyandNikki said:


> And my favorite, all-purpose. It is not as deep as the dressage, but not as foreward as the c/c so it's a good all-around saddle, just like the name.


My opinion on an all purpose saddle is the exact opposite.

Slightly useful I suppose but it is not good at any job since it is made to be used for just about everything.


----------

